# Brew Day At Vjval1974's (gold Coast) All Welcome.



## Brad_G (25/10/06)

Hi guys, 

Im holding a little brew day at my place in palm beach on Saturday the 4th of November. Pistol Patch is coming to show his Brew-in-a-Bag style :beerbang: . Zizzle said he was coming also. I have a couple of mates that will be here mostly to knock off my beer but may also learn a thing or two about the time and effort to make the stuff!!! 

Im gonna give a Belgian Ale a go which will be interesting. :unsure: 

Anyone who would like to come are most welcome. The more, the merrier  . 

Hit me on a PM or my mobile 0413955125 and Ill let you know all the details. 


Vjval1974 (Brad)


----------



## PistolPatch (25/10/06)

Looking forward to this Brad. It's definitely going to be worth a Zero Driver's home :blink:

I'm sure Zizzle will make it so we'll have 2 BIAB's going and your traditional - cool! I'll bring a chiller and whatever else to make things easy. We'll probably need a time-keeper with 3 brews going and it won't be me!

I'll bring the best keg of whatever beer I have as well or whatever I want to get rid of - lol.

 
Pat


----------



## Zizzle (25/10/06)

Cool, yep: except I have no grain/hops/yeast.

Will an order from Ross's make it down in time?


----------



## WildaYeast (25/10/06)

Sounds like an interesting and potentially productive day. 

I should be about ready to put another batch up, but don't have ingredients together yet either -- where's Ross'? Haven't found an ideal local supplier yet.

You got enough space Brad for multiple simultaneous brews? If not, might come along to see PistolPatch's bag method...

Brian


----------



## PistolPatch (25/10/06)

Zizzle, it's not this Saturday, it's the one after - stop smoking that cigarette man! I can pick you up on the way if you like.

Wildayeast, have just looked through your posts and see that you are on the Gold Coast! Mate, whack that in your profile as there are a heap of events you could have been in on since you joined. Be great to meet you before the big swap at Sqyres. Regarding good local suppliers then there aren't any that I've found. Ross is almost local though and to find his stuff, just click on the green Craftbrewer logo towards the top left of this page or click on this... http://www.craftbrewer.com.au

If anyone (including Wildayeast) wants gear from Ross for the day and wants to save on postage, send me your order and I'll organise it from there being the good bloke that I am.

Can't help you with your question on simultaneous brewing Brian but vj will sort you out.

Hope to see you there Brian,
Pat


----------



## WildaYeast (25/10/06)

Thanks Pat -- I've been to all of the HB shops on from Tweed to Oxenford and haven't been satsified. HB Oasis in Kedron has a bit more of a selection, but was up there today and no crystal malt. Have perused Ross' site and very happy to find many ingredients referenced in recipies from US based books that I haven't been able to find to date. Will put together an order for Ross and send it to you -- Thanks for being such a good bloke!


----------



## Brad_G (26/10/06)

Hey guys, 

Sorry I havent got back to you sooner. Bit busy at work. 

Wyldayeast; Im gonna set up a sort of tent outside my place, so, your welcome to bring your gear and brew also. Patch says he has some hose attachments and all that too, but Im a man than can jimmy up anything to have a good productive day. 

As for your grains and hops, Ross will be able to get them to you within a couple of days anyway. He never fails me. Actually Ross should be coming. Thats right ross, you should be coming!!!!

Also, bring your boardies and surfboards if you have one. I live right on the beach. B) B) B) 

patch and zizzle; Cant wait to see this BIAB I have a keg of IPA on at the moment, dunno how long it will last, but have a backup of English Ordinary Bitter and I will brew this weekend too. Probably wont be ready to drink on the day, but will see. The beers I tried at your place patch were all good, so Im not worried which one you bring, but it sounds like a merry day. Ill see if I can sort out some sort of lift home for you all if you want. 

Talk soon 

Brad


----------



## PistolPatch (27/10/06)

Because I'm still such a good bloke  I'm going to give Brian a ring to see what gear etc he has. Will let you know Brad. Also just sent Zizzle etc an email telling them to look at this thread.

How many single women over thirty will be there? If none, I'm not coming :angry:

I'll bring beer too mate - a keg and/or bottles.


----------



## Ross (27/10/06)

vjval1974 said:


> As for your grains and hops, Ross will be able to get them to you within a couple of days anyway. He never fails me. Actually Ross should be coming. Thats right ross, you should be coming!!!!
> 
> Brad



Hoping to make it Brad, but things busy, busy here - Haven't brewed myself in weeks, spending all day cracking grain & packing hops for others... Need a break man  

cheers Ross


----------



## Brad_G (27/10/06)

Hey ross, 

would be good if you came, your the main man!!!!!! Have a break, come down and show us a thing or two. 


Patch, 

We'll have to head over the road to the palmy hotel and grab you a granny on friday night to keep you happy. after a couple of my IPA's she will look like a supermodel. 


check ya


----------



## Ross (27/10/06)

vjval1974 said:


> We'll have to head over the road to the palmy hotel and grab you a granny on friday night to keep you happy. after a couple of my IPA's she will look like a supermodel.



Sounding more tempting all the time :chug: :wub: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## PistolPatch (27/10/06)

vjval1974 said:


> after a couple of my IPA's she will look like a supermodel.



:super: :super: :super: 

Goodonya Brad!

Ross you have to come down for this - bed at my place for you or maybe we should book a few rooms at the Palmy!

Just spoke to Brian and he's very easily lead. The perfect AHB'er. He's happy to do his first AG on the day and he likes bitter pale ales - grrrrr! The perfect mate for you and Ross. (Doesn't worry me, I'll be at the Palmy).

When I spoke to you Brad, you were going to be doing a double brew or something. I'm happy to do a 45 minute mash and 60 minute boil so Brian can do a BIAB too. (He's obviously very intelligent too as he's keen on the BIAB concept.) Any thoughts on timing? I don't want to get to the Palmy and find all the good ones have gone :angry: 

Spot ya,
Pat


----------



## Zizzle (27/10/06)

Sounds good. Brad, my rig is an electric boiler so may need some special location. Either that or stage it so that I use someones burner.

Bit of beach cricket/footy while waiting for boils/mashes/Pat to score a granny?


----------



## Brad_G (28/10/06)

Hey there guys. 

If you wanna go to the palmy hotel, youve all gotta grow a mullet and have a dirty long mustache :super: or the ladies wont even look at you. 

Brian, do you have a gas burner or the like. I will have 3 boilers (not the palmy hotel type) :huh: to use on the day. 

Zizzle. I will have power there for your electric cooktop. 

Ross you have to come down. 

Brad


----------



## Zizzle (28/10/06)

To aid with proceedings on Saturday I got out the MIG and knocked up a little brew stand this arvo with some scrap I had laying around. It's not the squarest, or prettiest thing around, but will do the job.







The rolling platform I already had... used for moving motors and stuff around in the garage.

Just built the frame/upper platform bit. It's high enough to fit a 20lt cube or fermenter under there, so with a tap in my kettle, electric + no-chill + BIAB AG here I come. Total AG rig cost so far: $153 including 60lt kettle, bag material, tap, 2 x electric elements, and a 20lt cube.

I might even knock up another little frame for winching the bag out with at some point. Then I can get serious with the automation.

What do you reckon Pat, should fit in the van?


----------



## PistolPatch (29/10/06)

This brew day is going to be a first for AHB Brad. Not only wil there be 2 guys (Brian and Brad's mate) doing their first AG but there will be traditional, BIAB and electric brews happening. Top stuff.

Brad: The mullet is doable by Saturday but might be stretching the moustache (metaphorically speaking.)

Brian: Have you got your permission yet? Are you set do your first AG? Do you need a lift there?

Zizzle: I was going to be full of compliments on your brew stand but then saw the last line of your post  She'll be right mate - we'll get it in the van even if it has to go on top, hillbilly style! Nice work mate. I love those dual purpose things - we can use it to trolley me out of the Palmy Hotel at midnight!

Has anyone got one of those 2 way garden hose splitters in case we have to use 2 chillers at once?


----------



## Brad_G (29/10/06)

Ill have a marque style tent set up on the day too. Gonna borrow it from my local boardriders club. 

Nice little stand zizzle. I was wondering how many tables etc I will need. I should be able to sort all that out.


----------



## Brad_G (29/10/06)

Ill grab one tomorrow, patch. Ive gotta go on a hunt around the goldy to get the tent and other things.


----------



## WildaYeast (31/10/06)

Hi All,

Sorry for silence over the weekend.

Have notified significant other of my intention and didn't get knocked back -- looks OK, will have to work out timing. Should be able to sort something out on the ride Pat; will drive or get dropped off.

Bit short on gear Brad. Have only cooked one batch, on stove top, with ~16L pot (just boiled extract & hops, no specialty grains). Have a burner on my BBQ, but not real transportable & haven't experimented with it for heat yet.

I shot Pat a recipe for an Anchor Steam clone; thinking it may be a bit warm to take that on now (fermenting a'natural -- no refrigeration). Heading up to Brissy for work tomorrow - might try to catch Ross if the timing gods are kind and see if he has recipe thoughts. Maybe just a bit of 'California Common' pale ale.

If timing and gear suits, and I get my ingredients together, will do up a brew. If not, really looking forward to watching (I like to watch).

Pat -- give me a call on the mobile if you need me to pick anything up from Ross (will have to see how the timing goes).

Cheers, Brian


----------



## Brad_G (31/10/06)

brian, 

Im sure we will be able to sort something out with all the equipment that will be there for the day anyway. I have lots of different grains and hops as well, so if you decide on the day that there is a chance to make something and you have no gear, we can gfind up then. Just bring your fermenter incase. Remember that patch will be sniffing around the palmy hotel most of the day (!!) so we can snavvle his equipment and chuck one on!!

C ya

Brad


----------



## WildaYeast (31/10/06)

vjval1974 said:


> Remember that patch will be sniffing around the palmy hotel most of the day (!!) so we can snavvle his equipment and chuck one on!!



So good to have folks in the know to rely on!


----------



## Screwtop (31/10/06)

vjval1974 said:


> Hey there guys.
> 
> If you wanna go to the palmy hotel, youve all gotta grow a mullet and have a dirty long mustache :super: or the ladies wont even look at you.
> 
> ...




From what I remember the Palmy's the place to take Pat, used to be called the Petrified Forest, full of old roots :lol: :lol:


----------



## Brad_G (31/10/06)

Just got the hose connections and tent sorted out. 
My yeast has arrived for the belgian ale. Anyone know where to get some good Coriander and orange peel? Are there 'good'  and 'bad' :angry: types for belgian ales?


----------



## frogman (31/10/06)

Some things work out well
I currently house sitting at Benowa Waters.
And have nothing planned for saturday.
May have to come and watch the mayhem.
Cheers, Damien.


----------



## Brad_G (31/10/06)

Damian, 

come over mate, will be good to put all these names to faces on this forum. 
do ya all know where I live? dunno whether its on here or not, but Id rather you all give me a ring (PH: 0413 955 125) or Email me on [email protected] for my address etc. 

Brad


----------



## WildaYeast (31/10/06)

vjval1974 said:


> My yeast has arrived for the belgian ale. Anyone know where to get some good Coriander and orange peel? Are there 'good'  and 'bad' :angry: types for belgian ales?




Suggest a health food store for herbs & spices. Maybe Mrs Flannery's on the highway in Miami or there is a bulk bin place in Burleigh town (west of hwy). Don't know if there are good and bad types, but in general 'fresh' is good -- doesn't necessarily mean not dried, but if dried shouldn't be old. Herbs & spices do lose flavour from heat & sunlight. Fresh orange peel would probably be great, but it is a bit of work and dried should be fine. Wouldn't think you'd want fresh corriander. You sure it is corriander? Sounds a bit funny. Not cardamon or some other spice, rather than an herb?


----------



## WildaYeast (31/10/06)

Hi All,

If Zizzle or anyone needs anything from Ross, I'm going to go by his place tomorrow PM on my way back from the City. Just order through him and I'll courier it down for you and bring it down to PB on Satruday.

Cheers, Brian


----------



## PistolPatch (31/10/06)

vjval1974 said:


> Remember that patch will be sniffing around the palmy hotel most of the day (!!) so we can snavvle his equipment and chuck one on!!



Very true. Brad, you crack me up!

This is my first post for what seems like ages. I banned myself from AHB until I got my tax stuff done...

Brian called me tonight and we are definitely throwing him into AG! And Damien's coming as well - cool!

As for coriander etc, PM Screwtop. I remember him talking about this in detail at Batz's a few weekends ago. He's a great bloke and will answer your question well. He is also nearly as funny as me - seriously!

Pat.


----------



## poppa joe (31/10/06)

Is MRS FLANNERY....Still at the Labrador Park Shopping Centre....?????????
Where in the Hinterland WILDA........I moved from Worongary 2 yrs ago...
PJ


----------



## WildaYeast (31/10/06)

poppa joe said:


> Is MRS FLANNERY....Still at the Labrador Park Shopping Centre....?????????
> Where in the Hinterland WILDA........I moved from Worongary 2 yrs ago...
> PJ



Don't know about Labrador. One in Miaimi and another one just put in at Robina (should be open by now -- in the new centre by the Dog & Parrot). I'm in Bonogin. Not many folks seem to know where that is, but if you were in Worongary, you perhaps will... (its actually due west of Burleigh, right behind Tallebudgera Valley, but accessed via Mudgeeraba/Robina)


----------



## PistolPatch (2/11/06)

Mornin'!

Looks like Rossco is joining us as well - cool!

This poses a transport question though which I'm sure we can work out.

I have the van which will take 3 people and equipment - just. Ross and I will be coming from Southport but Damien (Benowa Waters) and Zizzle (Mermaid Beach) both need a lift. Zizzle also has his brew stand but if worse comes to worst maybe it won't be needed on the day???

Anyone got any ideas on the easiest way to give both Damien and Zizzle a lift?

Cheers
Pat

*Beers*

I can bring a heap of pilsner and an amber ale in keg or bottles. Maybe a heap of bottles would be easier?

Damien mentioned he was going to drive home to get some beer but I can cover for him to save a trip. Maybe if anyone doesn't have anything to bring, they could bring a few mixed top quality commercial examples along?

I can also bring a 65 litres esky.


----------



## Brad_G (2/11/06)

Ok, 
I can get some people picked up basically from anywhere on the coast. Depends on their gear, as I have a falcon sedan. 
As for beer, I have a real dilemma. Now dont laugh (thats right) I made a couple of beers last week, but ran out of yeast. I chucked in some belgian ale yeast in a german beer I made and its tasting somewhat interesting. Im not keen on it. The other one is a real shocker. I have learnt one valuable lesson:- No matter what ingredients you use, the yeast can make or break a good beer. It would bring a man to tears. 

Anyway, I have only a half a dozen bottles of IPA (this one is nice for us hoppy people). 

I have got zizzles power sorted and the tent will be picked up tomorrow. The hose attachments are sorted and also have a pump for the circulation cooler so our neighbours dont have kittens watching the water get wasted. 

Its gonna be a huge day. Just mail me with addresses and times and I will sort out lifts. 

Patch, If your at the palmy all day, you may be able to jag the courtisy bus home!!!!!!!!!

Brad


----------



## PistolPatch (2/11/06)

vjval1974 said:


> Patch, If your at the palmy all day, you may be able to jag the courtisy bus home!!!!!!!!!



Brad, I have some stories about courtesy buses and it's certainly a very good idea.

I should however be able to spend a little time helping the virgin brewers as any business I have to attend to at the Palmy shouldn't take more than 5 minutes. I'm assuming there's some dense shrubbery around the pub???

OK. Down to Business. Brad asked me to do a post on transport and stuff as he is at work. Here it is...

*Urgent*

Brad, you said you are going to start brewing at 7am. Do you have the grain to do this first brew? If you don't, that means Ross has to get to my place at 6am! This is my 'special time' when I visualise Miss Palm Beach Hotel 2007 and it would therefore be most inconvenient. 

*Transport*

Zizzle: Brad will pick you and your gear up. Ring or PM him.

Damien: I'll pick you up and will let you know what time once I know what time Ross is arriving. No way I'm getting there at 7am though. Palmy's not even open then!

As to how we get home, we can work that out later  

*Brewing*

Looks like we have 3 virgin brewers so each of these will have to use our gear. I've got Brian on my gear so will co-ordinate directly with him. Will leave Zizzle and Brad to sort the other two out. Big day!

*Offerings*

What are everyone's offerings? Food (Ross loves sausages) or beer?

Looking forward to it guys. This will be an AHB first in more ways than one.

Top stuff Brad.


----------



## Brad_G (2/11/06)

Yes I am at work, but snuck away to check whats happening. 

*Urgent*

Yes, I will start my first brew as soon as I wake. The stuff I ordered from ross isnt needed until the next one starts later on. 

As for miss Palm Beach Hotel 2007, in your 'special time' you just have to think of a cross between Kath from 'Kath and Kim' and Silvester Stallone - More aussie than aussie with a head like a twitsed gumboot and a massive right hook. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

*transport*

Yeah thats right zizzle, either me or my oldies will pick you up.

*brewing*

I have two virgin brewers that wanna have a go, I have one three ring burner (to go with the three ring circus that will be on on saturday). I also have 3 (yes 3) boiling pots. All over 30l. so if you dont wanna bring yours, then dont. If anyones got a little fold up table that I can chuck in the ute, it would be useful too. I have one, and probably could scrounge up another. 

*Offerings*

I have a BBQ which fits lots of sausages which i will pick up from the butcher tomorrow. I thought about having a small 'blind' beer tasting session too. Thought maybe getting some specialty beers and printing off some notes on their taste, characteristics and style. Then seeing if we can guess which one they are. This was a good way for me to get my taste senses working on beer tasting. Thing is, they all taste bloody good So, Bring a bottle or two of a non-mainstream commercial beer and we will give it a go. 

See yas soon.

BRad


----------



## Paleman (2/11/06)

PistolPatch said:


> vjval1974 said:
> 
> 
> > Patch, If your at the palmy all day, you may be able to jag the courtisy bus home!!!!!!!!!
> ...




This all makes for fantastic reading. Its starting to turn out to be a P..Up, more than a brewday. :chug: :lol: 

Pity i live in South Aus, i'd join in. Im only a Partial Masher, i could learn more about Allgrain, if you guys were sober enough.

Anyway, my sister lives on the Gold Coast. I might have to get her to make sure, you all donr make too much noise.


----------



## Brad_G (2/11/06)

She will hear us, Im sure Paleman!!!! Its not too late to jump on a plane either mate.


----------



## Paleman (2/11/06)

vjval1974 said:


> She will hear us, Im sure Paleman!!!! Its not too late to jump on a plane either mate.



I wish !! I wish !!

I'd bring a couple of my partials over with me. Bring the Old Man along ( he lives in Burleigh Heads )........and we could both learn how to brew a Mash.

He'd be harder to convince, he loves his Blue Mountain Lager and Brewbooster.

As we speak, the Mrs is offering to pack my bags. :lol: I think she is in jest !!


----------



## PistolPatch (2/11/06)

Did I hear sister?

Paleman. I am single, 42 years old with a good sense of humour and really good-looking so I have told me. My hobbies are brewing beer from the grain, flying planes and sponsoring high octane sports. I have untold amounts of money and drive a Rolls Royce - well my lackey does the driving.

Just thought I'd offer to have my lackey pick your sister up so she can attend Brad's brew day. PM me her address - quickly - I have a lot on my plate.

Yours seriously,
Pat


----------



## WildaYeast (2/11/06)

Wow! A flurry of activity tonight, but looks like you've all come and gone. At least, doesn't look like you are logged in now.

I can bring a fold up table -- doesn't look like anyone has addressed that need yet. 

Will also bring some edibles. 

As to drinkables, I have two brews bottled and ready to drink, a pale ale that has plenty of bitter (Ross may disagree) and a pilsner. Not particularly proud of either (especially after sampling Ross'), but happy to bring some to share and would love to get some tasting notes.

Will give you a call tomorrow Brad to get address, etc.

Cheers, Brian


----------



## Brad_G (2/11/06)

Far out patch, your quick to the mark!!!!! Get in there son. 

As far as blue mountain lager goes, paleman, its the nicest kit ive tasted, but i used to make it with a kilo of light liquid malt and 250g of dark liquid malt. Tell your old man that he must make the jump to AG. Come along and see how things are done. he wont look back. 

Brian, I love hoppy beers. wait till you taste my IPA. MMMmm. Your right though, ross is the hop freak. Table sounds great. thanks


----------



## Paleman (2/11/06)

PistolPatch said:


> Did I hear sister?
> 
> Paleman. I am single, 42 years old with a good sense of humour and really good-looking so I have told me. My hobbies are brewing beer from the grain, flying planes and sponsoring high octane sports. I have untold amounts of money and drive a Rolls Royce - well my lackey does the driving.
> 
> ...



Aww Pat. Sorry fella, she has a bloke. But i'd love you for a Brother in law  mashing grains in our free time. 

Seriously, she has some good mates , maybe i can ask her to put some feelers out. They would be mid thirties.

But i cant promise much, she might tell me to get stuffed. h34r:


----------



## Zizzle (2/11/06)

Getting picked up on the way through I'm comfortable with, but having someone chase around just for me is different. I'm pretty temped to say bugger it at this point, go find something else to do on Saturday, and catch you all some other time.

Anyway, it's good motivation to finish my car, so hopefully next time this won't be an issue.


----------



## Ross (2/11/06)

You better be there zizzle me old mate... should be a top day  

cheers Ross


----------



## PistolPatch (3/11/06)

Zizzle, Brad is going past your place to pick other gear up so it's no trouble for him. He's also got a ute on Saturday so can grab your brew stand. All is good.

Paleman, mid-thirties is perfect! Call your sister now!!!

LOL
Pat


----------



## Brad_G (3/11/06)

zizzle mate, 

Its ok to pick you up as I have some stuff to get up that way anyway. Come on mate.


----------



## PistolPatch (3/11/06)

WildaYeast said:


> I can bring a fold up table -- doesn't look like anyone has addressed that need yet.
> 
> Will also bring some edibles.
> 
> ...



Missed that post of yours Brian. Good on you! Looks like there'll be a good mix of beers and Zizzle coming now so I hear :super: 

Ross, Frogman and I will get there about 9:00 - 9:30 and hopefully will have Brian's brew under way by somewhere a little after midday.

Brad, let us know if you need any of us to bring anything not listed mate. Look forward to tasting those commercials you have lined up as well mate. Ross is bringing a bit of a mix too. Just spoke to Frogman and he's bringing a veritable truck-load of home brew and commercial beers. I think he did a smash and grab at Dan Murphys. Good on you Damien! I'll just go for quantity and bring some kegs.

Glad to hear you got the sausages and onions for Ross too. He'll be a happy man  Also glad to hear that tent set up of yours is big enough to keep out any weather. If it's not I'm buggering off to the Palmy.

See you tomorrow guys!


----------



## Brad_G (3/11/06)

Nah patch, nothing else to bring. Im picking up zizzle at around 10, I still have a little dilemma about tables. Zizzles stand will come in handy, so that can go in the ute easy enough. will see what I can work out in the morning. 

Am working on the tasting notes for the blind beer tasting finally!!!! we will see how things pan out. 

see yas


----------



## poppa joe (3/11/06)

Boy am i glad i moved from Gold Coast......
Otherwise i would end up an old degenerate Beer Swiller.......  
Lived just down the road from where all this MAYHEM taking place.. :blink: 
PJ
Vote 1 the bucket :beerbang:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (4/11/06)

Hi guys , Have a good day and I hope to see lots of pics latter in the day /arvo/night... 

I'll be dropping a brew on in the north as well so from one end of the state to the other AHB members . BREW ON ....:chug:

:beer:


----------



## PistolPatch (4/11/06)

We'll have a toast to you and Poppa, Bunyip. Good luck with the mill.

Brad has an exciting day lined up for us with his blind beer tasting thingo. He's going to serve us all these beers and we have to guess which is which from some tasting notes he's put together.

I think all this is going to result in some pretty poor brewing practices towards the end of the day. :blink: 

Now, where is Ross?...


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (5/11/06)

Oooooh it must have been a big day/night .... No late pissed posts and no early risers... 

How did it all go guys ??


Here in the north after spending 1/2 the morning stuffing around with my new mill and then I decided I could knock up the brew stand quickly Ha Ha .. look at the time and its 14:30 so I decided to slap a few quick K+K tins on and then I'll build the rest of the brew stand and set the mill up properly in stead of the half assed approch.. I had tins in stock so its better to get them brewed out...
so its 50lt blonde hopped with 20g Cluster for 15mins
and a second 50lts Blonde hopped with 20g Tettang for 15mins
a bit of bulk for the festive season just around the corner. 



Hope you guys had a great day in the south...  :chug:

:beer:


----------



## InCider (5/11/06)

I've waited another 1/2 hour after FNQB posted, expecting someone to report in! I thought someone might hijack Brad's PC for a frivalous post  
(ross' revenge) :blink: 

InCider


----------



## PistolPatch (5/11/06)

:blink: Go away Ned and Sean :angry: We all sleeping after perfect 18 hour brew day. -_-


----------



## Ross (5/11/06)

Brad put on a fantastic day, was great meeting all the new guys & old alike. With the army tent on the communial lawn it looked like a scene from "Mash" in more ways than one  . I'll leave Brad to post more pics & details, but from memory we did 6 brews & 3 guys were doing their first AG's... We had a beer tasting comp as well, with Brad handing us all tasting notes, served up by the lovely Carina.




Brad, Pat & myself ended up at the Casino for a few late drinks (as though we hadn't enough already) & finally crashed at 4.30 this morning...

Cheers all....

Ross


----------



## InCider (5/11/06)

Ross said:


> Brad put on a fantastic day, was great meeting all the new guys & old alike. With the army tent on the communial lawn it looked like a scene from "Mash" in more ways than one  . I'll leave Brad to post more pics & details, but from memory we did 6 brews & 3 guys were doing their first AG's... We had a beer tasting comp as well, with Brad handing us all tasting notes, served up by the lovely Carina.
> View attachment 9867
> 
> 
> ...



Did Pat tell you what happened down at the petrified forest? Dying to know... and what about my sister Pat? She is not happy with your "freedom"!
InCDR


----------



## Brad_G (5/11/06)

OK, Im feelin quite shady at the moment (its 8:50pm), 

Yesterday turned out excellent. Despite the rain, there were heaps of people and probably 150l of beer made. We wont talk about the amount of beer that was drunk. 

The day started for me in the early hours of saturday morning. I got 1-2hrs sleep as I was up all night babysitting the tarpaulin and tents from blowing away in the wind. At 4:30am I figured that it would be cancelled because of the weather, so I decided not to grind, but to go surfing instead. In the surf I decided - It was gonna be on no matter what! So I texted everyone and got it sorted. 

I started the first brew with Duncan, my neighbor at about 7:30. A wheat beer we derived from a couple of recipes and some help from the main man Ross. During the boil I had to pick up Zizzle. Within 1/2 hour after we returned, Patch, Ross, Brian and Damian arrived. Duncan stepped in and out as he had to look after his little boy. His turn was to come. He had to make my beer!!! 

Everything went really fast from then on. I think ross's first word where something in the effect of "Well, what are we doing? Lets have a beer!'". Patch was his usual funny self, promoting BIAB like a little salesman. I was very impressed with this method. Easy, fast and trouble free. 

After a couple of hours things were starting to kick in. One brew down, 3 on the run and 2 more getting prepared. It was all go. Im so happy my parents were staying at my unit visiting us, because between them, and carina, they catered for all of us really well. They just made the day so smooth. 

There was so many beer brought by everyone that I couldnt name them all. Everything from Ross's Russian Imperial Stout, to browny (another neighbour) who was drinking VB. Dont worry guys, we layed it on him proper all day until he came out and won the beer tasting competition. 

The tasting went well. I printed off tasting notes off the net, handed them round, and carina brought round jugs of different beers for us to guess on our sheets. Browny and Duncan won getting 7/9, patch got 1!!!!!!! Sucked in mate. The funny thing was, during the whole tasting session, patch was talking it up like he was the australian beer tasting champion. You lose Patch!!!

The drinking went on till after dinner (more sausages) and the crowd was starting to thin. Patch and zizzle had a friendly political discussion  . Ross, Dad, Duncan, Carina and I sat on the sideline watching and listening. Whoa! 

Dad drove zizzle home, and Ross, patch and I went to go to the Palmy Surf Club. Patch took a traveller (palmy is 150m away), the bouncers saw him with it and wouldnt let us in! The palmy hotel was shut, so we went to the casino. We were drinking pints of Kilkenny and I was dancing round like an idiot (yeah by this time, I had lost control). Ross went to get a round of beers, I vividly remember getting told to leave and patch went to get some food. So, The big man proceeds to drink all three pints to himself. By that time, I was in the taxi line trying to jag a lift to save cash!! This must have been at least 2:30am 

I got woken at 7 by the local boardriders, saying that they need the tent. I couldnt even see, let alone pull down the tent. The rest is a haze of watching my parents, and duncan cleaning, hangover battling surfs and power naps. 

Now, Im absolutely knackered and have to be up at 5:30am for work. Its been an effort writing this, so anything Ive missed, someone else can fill in!

Bloody awesome day. Full credit and thanks to all involved and all the beers brought to try. Impressive. 

BRad


----------



## pokolbinguy (5/11/06)

Hey guy,

Hope the day went well and it didnt rain too much up there.... even though we need it (thank god its finally raining down here in the Hunter Valley).

I'm sure the recovery period is well worth is and hopefully there is plenty of good beer to come from such a good day.

Pat,

hope you didn't get up to too much mischeif, or if you did hope you cant remember.....


now where did that beer get to?........here beery beery beery.....


----------



## PistolPatch (6/11/06)

Brad, thanks for all the time and effort you put in to putting on a brilliant day. Also thanks to your Mum, Dad and Carina for looking after us so well.

Congratulations to Brian, Duncan and Thommo on their first AGs. (You'll have to make sure that Duncan and Thommo join AHB Brad.)

As for that beer tasting competition, I wasn't feeling too confident towards the end when the last 2 beers came out and all I had left on my notes were the total opposite. That was a great idea and all good fun fuellling us up nicely for Zizzle's and my attempt to solve all world peace issues. Not sure if we did but we gave it a good crack.

OK, I have to go and do some work but when do we get some more photos, Brad? Pokolbin can do the captions for us while it's raining - lol!

Thanks Brad. Top one :beer:


----------



## Brad_G (6/11/06)

Man, Im still so tired this morning. 

Patch, Ill get onto thommo and duncan about AHB later on. Both of their beers are bubbling away. Im sure they will be sitting next to them watching for the next week or so!! Im a bit worried about my one though. I pitched at 23 deg, then brough temp down to 11, but nothing is happening nearly 24hrs later. I had a sneak peek and the top of the brew is clean with no yeast scunge on the top. After I dont know how many brews Ive made, I just cant get this cold fermentation happening. I used Wlp880 (i think) which is an oktoberfest/marzen liquid yeast. I even shook the hell out of the fermenter and yeast vial before pitching. Any ideas. 

As for the photos, I have to sort them out later tonight. Theres a classic of patch drinking his favourite beer. Youll see. :lol:


----------



## Jye (6/11/06)

Ross said:


> 3 guys were doing their first AG's...



Looks like you guys had a great day :chug: 

I havent read the whole thread but if you didnt know it you just participated in The American Homebrewers Association (AHA) Teach a Friend to Homebrew Day.

I look forward to a few BIAB beers at the swap meet.

Cheers 
Jye


----------



## Brad_G (6/11/06)

Thats amazing. All organised on the right weekend and everything. No wonder it was just meant to happen. Nice. 

thanks jye!

Brad


----------



## PistolPatch (6/11/06)

Looks like Brian, Damien and Matt are still asleep????

Nice one Jye. Oh and if you are good I might even put a pils in the swap - will see what it's like first though.

Brad we need to organise another day to swap our equipment back. Just finished cleaning gear etc and found that I have your Mashmaster thermometer and a tent peg! Also have Brian's bung and airlock. If you see a pack with the timer instructions on it, hold onto it. Going to see if I can learn to work it properly.

Don't worry about the lager mate. Get the old refractometer out in two or three days and see if it's doing its job on the sly.

Oh and one of the guys at work knows Bruce's son - small world!


Pat


----------



## Zizzle (6/11/06)

First of all I'd just like to say another big thanks to Brad for organising a great day. He not only committed him self to a lot of effort but his girlfriend & parents. I hope to repay the effort one day, and Brad has set the bar quite high.

The beer tasting was a great idea, and as it turned out a great leveler, with our master brewers confidant but not doing so well, while the newbies and VB drinkers did well (the equal best).

The local home brew shop owner turned up at Brad's request, but is only a kit mover, so it was probably quite an eye opener. His brought a mate who supposedly has written a book on brewing or something (?), but had never seen an AG brew. They both received an education off Ross for a while then disappeared before the tasting started, probably figuring that they weren't gonna be able to flog any books or tins of goo amongst us.

I didn't take that many shots, was busy brewing or helping with other brews. Good on Thomas, his first ever brew being an AG.

Here is Pat wrestling with the technology.






Browny communicating effectively:





During the tasting, a confidant Ross & pondering Brian:





Towards the end of the night after 12+ hours of drinking my photo quality dropped off for some reason  . I have a really underexposed shot of Ross drinking straight from the tap of one of Pat's kegs, and this was the aftermath I think.






Later on a drunk Pat & Matt traded political standings, personal attacks and generally lost a little love for one another. Not recommended.  

I don't know how you guys kicked on, we had been drinking for a very long time by the time I left.

The next day I felt very ordinary, and had to be up to take Yo to the airport, before a family lunch do, and then off to shift some spare mini motors and gearboxes around.

I forced down a couple of beers at lunch, but it was pretty rough. Can you say binge?


----------



## WildaYeast (6/11/06)

OUTSTANDING DAY!

Have been silent here, but have raved elsewhere on AHB already. I'm absolutely stoked about the serendipity of the date -- makes my presence as the token sepo ex pat all that more meaningful. I wonder if my wife would have let me stay later if I had of known and been able to communicate the extra significance of my presence on the day...

Brad -- mine's not kicked off either yet and I agree with Pat; don't panic. I left out overnight and then chilled in fridge before pitching. Pitched @ 17 degrees last night about 9 PM. Using US56. Have a good yeast build up on bottom (didn't transfer much trub as a I left ~1L behind in cube), no krausen on top and not much activity. I did check my seal tonight and I'm just starting to get a slow bubble. Temp has come up to about 23. I just have it at ambient, with a wet T-shirt around it. Had a taste last night from the hydrometer sample vile when I transferred -- what a beautiful difference from my kits. It tastes "real".

Thanks again Brad & especially thanks to Carina and your oldies.

Cheers, Brian


----------



## Screwtop (6/11/06)

Jye said:


> Ross said:
> 
> 
> > 3 guys were doing their first AG's...
> ...


Correct, saw this last week and asked a few local brewers if they were interested in volunteering, due to other commitments most were unable, but we might be able to do something in the new year. 

From what I've read on this thread, all of the brewers involved in organising the day should be congratulated, especially vjval1974 who from all counts hosted a fantastic day under somewhat less than perfect conditions, and let's not forget those who attended to lend moral support to the day and especially family members who were also involved, an absolutely top effort. 

You boys just may have unknowingly instigated the inaugural "Teach A Mate To Mash Brew" (Aussie Version). In the past the homebrew stigma has created a sort of secret society, to the point that there was no networking and home brewers were like the proverbial ants trying to move a morsel back to the nest, all pulling in different directions. AHB is responsible for polarising the fraternity of homebrewers in Australia, we are now producing great beers thanks to the dissemination of information via forums like this. An obvious extension is hands on teaching of our craft. Takes a special person to give up his/her time to share knowledge with others, good on you all, and I hope this develops into something that other brewers are prepared to involve themselves in. I was fortunate to have another brewer mentor me into mash brewing and will always be gratefull (thanks Bindi).


----------



## Brad_G (7/11/06)

Here we go guys, Ive got some more photos thanks to ross. 





This is about when it all started. Clockwise from front left is Damian, Ross, Brian, Zizzle, Browny, Pistol Patch. I think youll find they all have one of my Belian Strange Ales in their hands. That was the starter for the day. 






This is patch with his last hop addition for his first brew-in-a-bag. Duncans is bubbling away on the right. 






Carina (my girlfriend) on the right, Bruce is doing his usual, rolling a ciggy and drinking some of patches light Schwartz Beer. Damian hooking into the snags. 






At times cracks were beginning to appear, but not in the weather. Thanks zizzle. 






Duncan's first AG brew has finished the boil






Carina just sculled that jug, to my amazement, look at my face. Nah, She was handing out samples for the blind tasting comp. 






Thomas's first AG. Never seen someone so happy after grinding for the last 1/2 hour!!






Brians first AG. He stood like this for a good minute as ross couldnt sort out his camera






Thomas and Patch with some serious sanitising






Patch, with a huge smile as he pours his all-time favourite beer. Good onya son.


----------



## Paleman (7/11/06)

Great stuff guys. Its good to see people get together, that hardly know eachother.......sharing a common passion.

Obviously the fun follows, and you feel like youve known eachother for years.

By the way, i'm still waiting for some more photos of Brad's girl Carina ! She looks to me be quite a lovely host.  

Jeez for a woman that would host a homebrew show, that looks so lovely. My Mrs is a dish, but she'd do more drinking ! :chug: 

Good stuff guys. Well done.


----------



## Brad_G (7/11/06)

I just looked at my quotes, and made a little mistake!!! Carina is on the left on the first photo you see of her. Im still feeling second hand from the weekend!



Any more photos of her and I think id be pushing my luck! :lol: 



Id like to see more of the brew days happening. Id love to be involved in another one too. Anyone down in wollongong in sydney at christmas? Ill be visiting my olds down there, maybe I can bring some goldy beers down there and have a little session with yas. 



Brad



PS thanks to everyone for the big rap. My olds and carina are overwhelmed by all the thanks they are recieving.


----------



## Jye (7/11/06)

Those pics make me wish I had been then for a great day... and it looks like Pat was in form  

Cant wait for the xmas swap :beer:


----------



## Zizzle (7/11/06)

Brad you sneaky bugger, I had not the slightest inkling you got in there and snapped a shot of my crack. :huh:  

Also you missed out Duncan in one of your lists. Damian, Ross, Brian, Zizzle, Duncan, Browny, Pistol Patch.


----------



## Brad_G (7/11/06)

He He He He He :super:


----------



## frogman (7/11/06)

Thanks all for a great day and I agree there should be more of these to come. Need to get myself some gear.

I did make it back to Benowa although the sun was well up before I fell down. 

Special thanks to Pat for the lift and to VJVAL for hosting.
:beer: 

Cheers,
Damien.


----------



## Brad_G (7/11/06)

Hey. does anyone have my fermenter lid??? Seems to have disappeared. I made yet another beer tonight, stocking up for summer and maybe for the swap if someone drops out. Found the lid gone. Have used a sanitiser soaked towel (rung out) and an elastic band.


----------



## WildaYeast (7/11/06)

Hope your brew kicked off Brad. Mine was bubbling nicely last night and had a good krausen today. The foam has a wonderful chocolate layer on top and the smell coming out of the air lock is unreal. 

Hoping my having to brew at ambient won't have too deleterious an effect. Found a freezer out back of a restaraunt today and they said I could have it. Supposedly was letting the ice creams melt. Thinking it might be OK for a fermentation fridge if it sort of works (don't want to suck up lots of electricity though) or might be repairable -- just a recharge? Anyone know much about refrigeration? Doesn't look really old. Just a standard sized box, but freezer only.

Further along in the alley there is a beautiful CocaCola display fridge, glass door and all. Looks a bit too new for someone to just be pitching though. And has a bit of a label about remaining the property of... Surely this isn't up for grabs, eh?


----------



## PistolPatch (8/11/06)

Brian, labels can be easily removed with eucalyptus oil  I'd be grabbing that freezer though. Once you get it home, you'll have a better idea of what's wrong with it. I'll give you a call re this.

Don't think I ended up with your fermenter lid Brad but will have a look in the van shortly. Can give you a lift to Sydney too if you want. We could invade Stephen and Weizguy's place on the way down - they have good beer.

Thanks for posting the pics guys. Have no idea what I was doing drinking a Gold. Surely we didn't get through all that other beer???

Got a few hours in at the Turf Club yesterday arvo. Did I take my camera? No. Grrrrrrrrrrr. Totally gob-smacked! Didn't watch one race :blink:


----------



## Brad_G (8/11/06)

My brew still hasnt kicked in. Not a thing happening. I raised the temp today to room temp, and still nothing. Dunno what to do now....


----------



## WildaYeast (8/11/06)

Brad,

Check the SG (use your refractometer!). Only way to be sure that it really hasn't kicked in. Do you have a build up of yeast on the bottom? That would be a sign that something is happening. You can always pitch another packet of yeast (or maybe better yet a starter so it will kick off quick), but from what I've read, "bad" yeast seems to be a rarity. Most often it is simply a loose seal or slow kick-off and people panic. Check the SG and then maybe give Ross a call (yeast from him?).

I don't have your lid either -- sorry.

Cheers, Brian


----------



## Brad_G (8/11/06)

Seems to be a little pale colour on the bottom. But maybe trub. Refrac is still the same as after boil. Im not really panicking, just want this one to be 'the one'. Everything turned out perfect for this one. Yeast was wlp820. I thought 'pitchable' meant it was really 'pitchable' , but as ross tells me, its best to make a starter to kick it off before. Ill see what happens in the morning. I have the fridge turned off until it kicks in, but tomorrow I will order some more of that yeast, make a starter and go again!! Thanks for your help brian. 

Brad


----------



## Brad_G (8/11/06)

YOu wouldnt believe it. Finally started to get a film on the top. Temp has been dropped now and Im away. Woo hoo.


----------



## WildaYeast (8/11/06)

Some of us are a bit slower than others mate, but we all get there eventually


----------



## Brad_G (8/11/06)

Slow and steady....


----------



## dunkmac (9/11/06)

vjval1974 said:


> Slow and steady....


Hey VJ. Duncan here. finally got my arse into gear and regestered for the AHB fourm. the AG wheatbeer you helped me make on saturday (g'day to all the lads i met at VJ'S brew day) is just about ready to bottle i think (quite the opposite of your batch!). SG has held steady for the last day so i might pop over and get those drops you use instead of putting sugar in the bottle.

dunk


----------



## Brad_G (9/11/06)

Hey Dunkler!!!(Classic)

No worries mate. Id wait till tomorrow anyway, just to make sure, but the drops are here. If you also want to force carbonate it, you can use my gear. Its up to you.


----------



## PistolPatch (9/11/06)

Howdy Duncan. Great to see you aboard. Like your handle - lol!

Great to meet you on Saturday.

Either Brad's coming to my place or I'm going to his sometime in the next week. If he ends up coming here, jump in for the ride otherwise I'll hopefully see you down there.

Top stuff Dunkler!

Cheers
Pat

(Glad to hear that brew got going Brad!)


----------

